# Maybe Stupid Question



## Engelstine (May 1, 2020)

I am new to the Autoflowering scene (and really growing in general, having done it in 20 years. Lots changed).  I bought 25 seeds offline and they are growing inside until the weather gets better (Michigan).  My question is regarding harvesting Seeds for future plants.  Is there anything special I need to do to get seeds.  I am not sure if Buds have seeds in them anymore, or if I need a Male plant to Fert a female? If I need to do that, how should I? Plant a male and female together?


----------



## rookie (May 1, 2020)

buy the best seeds you can afford. clone the best plant from each strain and seed making is not needed. buying and choosing the finest strains are a big part of the fun of growing. a few of my favorite seed banks are,
 SEEDSHERENOW
HEALTHY MADE SEEDS
GORILLA SEEDS
ATTITUDE SEEDS
ELEV8 SEEDS
HEAVYWEIGHT SEEDS
CANNAPOT SEEDS
MIDWEEK SONG
THE VAULT
HORROR SEEDS
NEPTUNE SEEDS

  The seed bank list gets bigger everyday and there are hundreds more. gh


----------



## Engelstine (May 1, 2020)

OK thanks for the information.  Ill have to learn how to take a clone also.


----------



## Rosebud (May 1, 2020)

We have a good read here on cloning.  https://www.marijuanapassion.com/forums/propagation.46/  Let us know if we can help.


----------



## stinkyattic (May 1, 2020)

You don't clone autoflowers. They flower on genetic age, not photoperiod, so that doesn't help at all, and can actually kill your yield by breaking apical dominance while the plant is going into flower on its own.
If you bought feminized seeds, you'll have to force a herm to self-seed.
If not, yeah you just keep a male and a female together. Kill all your males but the strongest. You'll get seeds. So will the neighbors...
If you want to breed outdoors you're gonna have to keep your plants in pots and move the breeder male inside back under lights the moment he shows to avoid seeding your own, and everyone else's,  crop. When the male drops pollen, bring the best female indoors to hang out with him . Rub them together. Shake the male over the female like a he's magic mike. Make it rain (pollen). The whole plant will get seeded and the seeds need about a month to ripen before harvest, so don't chop until they are good and brown and stripey or you've wasted a whole plant. Seedy bud AND unripe seeds is just a shame. 
You can try covering most of the female with a plastic bag and leaving a couple branches out when you pollinate if you want more of the plant to be smokeable. 
Don't expect the next generation to be a 100% perfect replica of the last. A lot of stuff on the market is f1 hybrids from specific lines the breeders do controlled crosses from for seed sales. And an f1 from known lines is more predictable than an f2... the dominants traits show consistently in the f1, but you'll see weird recessive in the f2.
Good luck!


----------



## Engelstine (May 3, 2020)

Thanks for the detail! As I said before this is just for fun personal gains. I can leave the male in the pot once I am able to sex them. I think I’m still a ways away from that. I’m two weeks into my seeds popping. I’ll have to read on how long before they start to show sex.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 3, 2020)

There is far more to breeding than simply throwing a random male and a female together.


----------



## stinkyattic (May 3, 2020)

My assumption is that the OP is just looking for some seeds for later. This is FAR from "breeding".


----------



## Engelstine (May 3, 2020)

Assuming correct. Just to keep the strain going for my self. To start more if i need


----------



## stinkyattic (May 3, 2020)

Cool cool, just be aware it's unlikely to be an exact copy of the parents.


----------

